# Amps without Standby.



## Geeetar (Oct 25, 2015)

Hey guys!

I just have a quick question as to how to approach a tube amp without a standby feature.

Correct me if im wrong:

Usually with a standby amp, you'd flick standby on and the power switch on, let it heat up for a minute or two, and then turn standby off and start playing.

When turning the amp off, you dont need to leave it in standby and you can just shut the amp down.

Now my question:

15 watt amps tend to not have standby features. How should I go about heating the amp up? Should I power the amp up with master volumes/gains off. And then after a few minutes turn the knobs back up?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I don't see why. For example, if you need to change guitars between songs but you don't want your tube amp to go cold and therefore having to wait for it to warm up again or simply you don't want to move the volume pot from your "sweet spot" then you use the stand by switch. There's no need for that with small tube amps or practice amps.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

My YGL1 has no standby.

I don't adjust anythng while I turn it on.
Just make sure that the volume is off on your guitar.
If I do want to change a guitar while the amp is running,
I'll kick on the tuner to mute the amp.


----------



## Geeetar (Oct 25, 2015)

sulphur said:


> My YGL1 has no standby.
> 
> I don't adjust anythng while I turn it on.
> Just make sure that the volume is off on your guitar.
> ...


Okay, so just make sure guitar volume is off while it heats up for a minute or two.

Im confused though, what is the issue of changing guitars? If the amp is already heated how does plugging the cable into a different guitar affect anything.


Do i need to do anything special before turning the amp off?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Muting just stops the noise from plugging and unplugging the guitars while the amp is running.

Nothing special to do on shut down, just turn it off. I don't mess with the volume at all.
An amp with standby, I switch it into standby before shutting it down,
then when turning it back on again, it's still in standby mode.


----------



## Geeetar (Oct 25, 2015)

sulphur said:


> Muting just stops the noise from plugging and unplugging the guitars while the amp is running.
> 
> Nothing special to do on shut down, just turn it off. I don't mess with the volume at all.
> An amp with standby, I switch it into standby before shutting it down,
> then when turning it back on again, it's still in standby mode.


Thanks!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

If you have invested in a very expensive tube amp you probably don't want to unplug the guitar while the amp is running


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

amagras said:


> If you have invested in a very expensive tube amp you probably don't want to unplug the guitar while the amp is running


Why not? Not seeing an input signal won't hurt it.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

What about the noise that happens when plugging or unplugging?
On top of that you can add the face of your fellow musicians if you are in a stage.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

neutrik silent ends covers that problem... Is it necessary to use standby? I just turn the amp on and off when I need it.. It has a standby switch but i dont see the point for just jamming in my room


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

That's right, I didn't think of that one. Only that these technologies are newer than tube amps. Other thing is that perhaps standby switches have or were created for other purposes that I'm not aware of. I love them, I still use them when I have a defective cable to replace or just when the band is between sets.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

amagras said:


> That's right, I didn't think of that one. Only that these technologies are newer than tube amps. Other thing is that perhaps standby switches have or were created for other purposes that I'm not aware of. I love them, I still use them when I have a defective cable to replace or just when the band is between sets.


Doesn't using the standby switch between sets help to get a bit more overall longevity out of your tubes? Maybe I'm wrong with this thinking....or it is a myth or old (rocker's) wive's tale !!??


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Ha, I've never stopped to think about it, probably because I've never had to buy my own tubes. Band managers will pay for whatever you tell them is going to help the show go smoothly (that will probably change really soon for me though). 
Sorry OP for not being of much help to this thread.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

amagras said:


> What about the noise that happens when plugging or unplugging?
> On top of that you can add the face of your fellow musicians if you are in a stage.


What about it? It's no stronger a signal than when you start actually playing, it's just a different sound. 

@greco you're right, the standby switch is to prolong the life of the tubes.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Budda said:


> What about it? It's no stronger a signal than when you start actually playing, it's just a different sound.


If you can't distinguish between music and noise then no, nothing about it.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I just turn down the volume on my guitar if the amp I'm using does not have a standby switch. My Peavey C30 is like that. I never turn off my amp during a gig, no matter how long the gig is. I turn it on as soon as I get it plugged in and leave it on until we stop playing at the end of the night.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

As has been said, you just use your tuner to mute when you switch over. That's what you'd do if you had to quickly switch anyway haha.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

I never turn off my tube amps during gigs, and only use the standby when first powering on. Otherwise, I mute everything with my tuner pedal. 
I also have a 20 watter that I run directly into for jams, no standby switch on that one and no problems at all. I just don't expect to have full volume from the amp for a minute or two as everything 'warms up' to operating status...

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## mccormickanalog (Aug 11, 2015)

It's fairly common to not have a stand-by on tube rectified circuits because the voltage is brought up slowly over 30-45 seconds vs SS rectifiers, which hit max voltage immediately.
The standby switch kind of simulates that by giving the tube(s) filaments a chance to warm up before they're hit with a high voltage, preventing cathode stripping on the tube(s).
I don't see any issue with simply unplugging, albeit a tuner sounds like a better option in this case.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Most tube amps don't need a standby. You won't damage tubes. You only technically need a standby for very high voltages . Like Ampeg SVT type voltages.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

amagras said:


> If you have invested in a very expensive tube amp you probably don't want to unplug the guitar while the amp is running


I'm not grasping what you're saying here.
It won't hurt the amp to swap an instrument, the tuner (as stated above) would mute any residual noise during the swap.
Worst case Ontario, turn the amp volume down, if using a headstock tune for eg.

Not having an amp head plugged into a cab, expensinve or not, is not good.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Worst case Ontario - I love autocorrect. (I knew what you meant anyways....)

If you unplug the cable at the amp first (even partially), you won't hear anything when you unplug the guitar end. Tuner (mute) pedals are my choice.

And as mccormick pointed out, standby is somewhat unnecessary with tube rectifiers. Leaving an amp on standby too long can also cause some problems (redplating is one, I think). 

But you know who never worried about this kind of stuff? Everyone, 60 years ago. When tubes was all there was, people just turned shit on and off and didn't over-analyze or over-complicate it like we tend to now. Tubes and related equipment are generally pretty hardy (more so than most ss stuff out there). Mind you, currently-produced tubes aren't nearly as good as they used to be, but a good tube will last a long time and withstand quite a few 'oh shit' moments.


----------



## Geeetar (Oct 25, 2015)

High/Deaf said:


> Worst case Ontario - I love autocorrect. (I knew what you meant anyways....)
> 
> If you unplug the cable at the amp first (even partially), you won't hear anything when you unplug the guitar end. Tuner (mute) pedals are my choice.
> 
> ...


That is an amazing point.

Thank you sir.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

IMO bypass switches made more sense 50 years ago


----------



## FarmerTedsCBGs (Nov 24, 2014)

Geeetar said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I just have a quick question as to how to approach a tube amp without a standby feature.
> 
> ...


Standby switches are used on tube amplifiers that have diode (solid state) rectification, not a rectifier tube. This is to protect the tubes, since the diodes are immediately full-power, while the other tubes are still warming up.
In a tube rectified amp (5Y3, 5U4, etc), both the rectifier tube and the other tubes warm up relatively equal to each other. Thus, the standby switch is not needed.
Of course, as mentioned by other members, turn the volume down to zero if/when swapping guitars.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The Dr Z Maz series is tube recitifed and has a standby.

Is the 5AR4 somehow different?


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Standby switches are really only there for the guitarists convenience. Regardless of tube or ss rectification. Tubes are tougher than you think-until they're not


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I read an interview once from a amp builder or designer, and he basically said that you don't really need a standby switch any more. But it's cheaper to put one in than have customer service deal with all the calls asking why it doesn't have one. It's mainly a tradition thing in his opinion


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

I've read a few things in this thread that are from misinformation or outright wrong.
First of all, Standby was not originally there to protect the tubes. It was there to prevent over voltage on the filter capacitors. Whether tube or solid state rectification (especially SS) the high voltage could be higher than the capacitor rating until the output tubes warm up and pull the voltage down. Rectifier tubes especially 5U4 will heat up far quicker than a power tube.
It's other purpose is for instant on. Much like old TV's that kept the filaments warm so the TV went on quicker.
Cathode stripping has also been mentioned. This is a known phenomenon however it takes a lot higher plate voltage than you would find in an amplifier to make any kind of difference. Not much to worry about and would probably take years and years before any issues happened due to stripping.
Also mentioned that leaving an amp in standby for long periods can cause "red plating". If your amp is in standby, there is no plate voltage, thus no current flow. You cannot possibly get red plating. If you do, there's something wrong with the amp.
Unplugging a guitar on a live amp (especially a dimed amp) can give a noise burst that could damage a speaker. At the very least piss of your band mates and audience.
Sulphur's idea is good one, or as mentioned as well, Neutrik silent plugs on the guitar end. I use those and love them.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Then I've been using it wrong all the time because I always enjoy how the sound changes as the amp gets to full power. For me it's been always to avoid the noise when unplugging.


----------



## plato67 (Jan 13, 2008)

Just make sure the light bulb works in your amp! I heard a noise in the jam room while I was down getting something. My YBA2 had been on for a week. No standby switch and the bulb was burnt out.


----------



## flyswatter (Apr 6, 2016)

Just make one of these; velcro it to your pedalboard or the top or back of the amp. Costs about $15 to make. Only thing I added to mine is some aluminum foil tape to line the inside of the project box to prevent hum.


----------



## stormbringer (Aug 27, 2014)

edited...


----------

